# Newbie just diagnosed with type 2 at 52 years



## DeepBlue (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi 
Just thought it was time to get involved and reach out to others with diabetes and see if others are experiencing what I and if it is normal,  since its all new to me.

I have been put on metformin and gliclazide and I am aiming to lose weight to manage my type 2 as best I can. 

The surprising thing has been the mood swings caused by changes in my blood sugar levels. Any way I am still learning about my diabetes so hopefully will be able to use these forums to get answers and support and in time be able to share my experiences with diabetes.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi DeepBlue, welcome to the forum  Hopefully the mood swings will dissipate as your levels become more stable. It's a common experience because outside of the fairly narrow range of a non-diabetic, ups and downs in blood glucose levels can disoriente you and upset your natural balance.

I would recommend reading Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter, and getting a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker. In my opinion every recently-diagnosed Type2 person should be given a copy of the book by the NHS! 

Are you able to test your levels? You should have been provided with a good supply of test strips and a meter as you are on a medication (gliclizide) which may cause low blood sugars. If you drive, you must test before driving in order to stay safe, for yourself and others. Also, you can use the meter to test your reaction to food and this will help you modify your diet - read Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S  as a guide. 

A useful diet to follow is the 'GL' (Glycaemic Load) diet - you can have a healthy, varied diet, it just takes planning and a bit of compromise here and there. Nothing is forbidden, but common sense needs to be applied for 'treats'! The GL Diet for Dummies is a good introduction.

Please feel free to ask any questions you may have and we will do our best to help out  A diagnosis of diabetes is never a good thing, but it can result in people changing their life in ways that lead to a much happier, healthier person, so I hope that you will find this to be the case


----------



## am64 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hello welcome from me ...remember no questions are regarded silly here so ask away


----------



## Mark T (Aug 23, 2014)

Welcome to the forum DeepBlue


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi DeepBlue. (Love the username; it's the same as a BBC wildlife documentary film that was released in cinemas, and which was so impressive that I bought the DVD.)

I used to be manic-depressive, but when I was diagnosed and my levels were stabilised, I found that my hypomania cleared up, and I have only rarely suffered it since. (I still suffer from depression.)


----------



## zuludog (Aug 23, 2014)

Welcome!

The advice you get from doctors, nurses & clinics seems to be quite variable, like much of the NHS. Even if it's good, it does no harm to get more information; try getting a few books from your library, they will be under the health section (surprisingly enough!)
Some of the books might be a bit dated, but it will all help you to understand what's going on and get used to the jargon

I would seriously consider joining Diabetes UK. They have an excellent introductory pack, and a regular magazine. Again it will all help you to understand, and along with this forum will show you that you are not alone.

The modern approach is to control your own treatment and sugar levels, which is not too difficult with a bit of care & common sense.

Finally, don't be worried about all the horror stories you hear of on TV and in the press; like anything else they're looking for a sensational story.


----------



## gail1 (Aug 23, 2014)

welcome to the forum,you will find this site a great deal of help and as others have said no question is to small or to silly


----------



## bill hopkinson (Aug 23, 2014)

DeepBlue said:


> Hi
> Just thought it was time to get involved and reach out to others with diabetes and see if others are experiencing what I and if it is normal,  since its all new to me.
> 
> I have been put on metformin and gliclazide and I am aiming to lose weight to manage my type 2 as best I can.
> ...



That was the age I was diagnosed. 
I am fortunate to have an understanding partner, ex-nurse, who understands the mood swings. 
90% of the time sweet as pie, and then the blood sugar does its thing and Jeckell turns into Hyde.


----------



## jalapino (Aug 23, 2014)

A warm welcome!


----------



## DeepBlue (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome to the forum. 

A note for Northerner I was not supplied with a glucose meter in fact when I was first told I had diabetes I was given my prescription and that was it.  It was not until I did some a research that I found out about diabetes care teams let's hope my GP's have a care team. 

So I will have to learn about me and diabetes myself so thanks for the book suggestions guys.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 23, 2014)

DeepBlue said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome to the forum.
> 
> A note for Northerner I was not supplied with a glucose meter in fact when I was first told I had diabetes I was given my prescription and that was it.  It was not until I did some a research that I found out about diabetes care teams let's hope my GP's have a care team.
> 
> So I will have to learn about me and diabetes myself so thanks for the book suggestions guys.



If you have been given gliclizide you MUST be given a glucose meter and a prescription for test strips. I cannot believe the number of times I have to say this because so many GPs do not think that Type 2s need to test unless they are on insulin!  Do you drive? If so, then your doctor will be complicit in you breaking the law if he withholds the ability for you to test. DVLA rules state that you must test before driving to ensure your blood glucose levels are high enough for you to drive safely - you would also need to test during a long journey to ensure levels had not fallen too low after you set off.

Even if you don't drive, you are still on a medication that can cause low blood glucose, also known as a 'hypo'. You need to be able to test if you get symptoms so that you know both when you need treatment with some fast-acting carbs (jelly babies, lucazade, full sugar coke etc.), and also if you need to have your medication reviewed. Do please clarify this to your GP and do not be fobbed off, it is very important. You should not have to pay for your own.

You might also like to review the following list and make sure you are getting all the checks that are applicable:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/upload/About us/15 measures checklist.pdf

Do stick at them and let us know if/when we can help!


----------



## DeepBlue (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for the extra information and the checklist,  have not been through it yet but will have done by the time you read this. I all seeing my GP next week so I will raise this about the glucose meter with him then.
Once again thanks for the help and information Northerner it's much appreciated.


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi DeepBlue, I was 2 as well. It was a real struggle at first getting what I needed and it wasn't really till I was re-diagnosed that the strips battle was won. The GP I fondly call Dr Idiot actually took me off Gliclazide so she wouldn't need to give me the strips and I was buying my own for quite some time, which is expensive.

Since then we've found a cheaper option that does the job, the SD Codefree, replacement strips for this meter cost about £7 as opposed to £25-30 for the meters you might find at the pharmacy. If your GP says no, then I suggest you might consider this option as testing is a vital tool for any diabetic who wants to manage their disease.


----------



## jacmarczacc (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi DeepBlue 

Welcome to the group. I've only been  a member for a very short time and everyone here at the Group has been totally Amazing. I've found more about Diabetes from the group in such a short period than I learned from my Practice Doctor/Diabetic control nurse in 15 years...


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi Deepblue

Welcome to the forum . I can empathise with the mood swings, my nickname is the ice queen, not because I'm frosty I hasten to add but because I'm very level normally, perhaps unusually so.  When my blood sugars were fluctuating my moods followed suit, I'm not sure who was more surprised by that, me, behaving like someone had just introduced me to the concept of emotion, or my friends and family who nervously fidgeted as I cried over adverts and got annoyed with people for daring to get in my way (quiet annoyance).  I can confirm though that once you get the blood sugar under control the emotions fall in line


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 4, 2014)

Welcome " to the club" u didn't want to join !  It gets better honest


----------



## DeepBlue (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi KookyCat interesting about the mood swings,  I am the same always been laid back but blood sugar levels changing made my mood change too. ..not like me at all. My meds are working ok now although I am having to make my own decisions about what to take when since taking drs advice just wrecked me. Posting more about that on another forum on this board. 
Thanks for the kind words and the support,  it is getting better thanks


----------



## DeepBlue (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi Hobie thanks for the welcome.  I read that you took a bad bale skateboading at the exhibition park, I used to skate there too, so I know where you where and I used to scare my self stupid doing the same run.


----------



## Lurch (Sep 5, 2014)

I can't blame BS levels for mood swings...just old and cantankerous.  But now have two small squares of dark chocolate a day as treat and BS levels still okay and lost weight still staying off. 

Still moody mind...


----------

